# Cat or Meerkat?!



## spidey (Dec 22, 2007)

hi 
Would you check our minnie to make sure she isn't a meerkat?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBC5wsMiGFM


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

sweet 
my boy used to do that as well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes my cats used to do it to,,, lovely picture,


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Oooo....LOL - mine all doing that!!!


----------

